# Alternatives to Continuata?



## merlinhimself (Sep 2, 2020)

Not sure if this is the right sub forum for this thread. Are there any other options for distributing large files for sale other than Continuata? I reached out to them but had never heard back after awhile


----------



## estolad (Sep 18, 2020)

Pulse downloader is used by Red Room Audio. https://pulsedownloader.com/


----------



## jcrosby (Sep 18, 2020)

Was just going to mention pulse as well. Westwood and Fallout use it as well. Same sort of idea, a little more elegant, (you get a visual view of your purchases), and seems tailored toward more indy sample devs.


----------



## doctoremmet (Sep 18, 2020)

estolad said:


> Pulse downloader is used by Red Room Audio. https://pulsedownloader.com/


I think Alex Pfeffer uses this as well. Not entirely sure. It has worked well for me.


----------



## Jaap (Sep 18, 2020)

I am using Pulse as well with Triple Spiral Audio for my own Kontakt libraries and it works well and would recommend it.


----------



## Waywyn (Oct 2, 2020)

doctoremmet said:


> I think Alex Pfeffer uses this as well. Not entirely sure. It has worked well for me.



Yep, Pulse is awesome and the team is even more "awesomer". Definitely don't want to look back!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Oct 23, 2020)

Thanks all


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 23, 2020)

I liked pulsedownloader better than continuata. price as well 
support was supperb.


----------



## d.healey (Oct 23, 2020)

I use WooCommerce + Amazon S3


----------

